# School Rules



## Scott (Aug 26, 2005)

I have occasionally seen comparisons of 1950s era school rules and modern era school rules. Shows the degradation in public morality. For example, the 1950s rule prohibit things like chewing gum. The modern rules prohibit things like bringing guns, drugs, and the like to school. Are any of the lists on the net? I would like to use them for an illustration.

Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

> Table 2-1: Public School Teachers Rate The Top Disciplinary Problems
> 
> 1940
> Talking out of turn
> ...



See source for additional details.


----------



## Scott (Aug 26, 2005)

Do you know of comparisons of any sets of rules, say of the sort that a school would post?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

Not really. However, I think it would be interesting to explore/research the zero tolerance policies that you find at many public schools today. 

Zero tolerance for weapons extending to plastic water guns; zero tolerance for drugs extending to ibruprofen from home for a headache; zero tolerance for hate speech extending to giving someone a Bible or drawing a picture of cowboys shooting Indians, even on a school bus; and, well you get the idea...

Legal challenges have been mounted to some such policies but school administrators would sometimes rather sort it out in court than try to craft wise rules that address abuse of innocent things as opposed to demonizing certain things and making innocent school children pay the price.


----------

